

Ask HN: Review our iPhone App  - lukej

Hi Guys,<p>A friend and I just released our first iPhone App--it's a colorblind simulator:<p>http://www.huetility.com<p>(http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=317595979&#38;mt=8)<p>We were really hoping to get some feedback from HN community... How should we price it? What categories make sense? How should we publicize it? What would you do differently? Any advice/comments/feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>Cheers,<p>Luke
======
sarvesh
It seems to me like you are expecting people to buy this app so that they can
see what a color blind person would see with sample images. But who cares? You
seem to have identified that parents or relatives of colorblind would be one
likely demographic. Although it is big but paying for it would be a hard for
them to justify when they can show these examples on the web.

If you could make an app that would show how an iPhone would look for color
blind people I can quite a few people buying it. My point is that using this
technology that you have you should expand on it.

